# lillian boat launch



## Dannyb_Linnyb (Jul 15, 2014)

wanted to try fishing around lillian, anybody had any luck here?


----------



## jimbofisher (Jul 4, 2014)

what part of lillian are you fishing? i know there are redfish in the perdido bay which runs along side of lillian. Ive fished in there numerous times hoping to catch some fish. upper perdido bay is only catfish and redfish from my experience. make sure to use live or cut bait and you might get some luck.


----------

